# ammo vs rubber



## MRDunlap (May 19, 2013)

I have a question, I'm new to the sport and have been using marbles with my wrist rocket style slingshot {waiting on my a+ to arive}. After a week of shooting I had become somewhat accurate, then the tube broke. I cut about 2 inches off and reattached. Now I'm shooting all over the place. The pull is much heavier, could it be to strong for such a light ammo? Or am I doing something wrong? The slingshot is a Barnett Cobra.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

No way man! The shorter draw is probably better for marbles.. The barnett Cobra comes with Tan(ish) Normal pull tubes, which come in good quality. Dont get me wrong, With a light draw, i also like shooting light ammo, but with a "heavy" draw, i shoot any ammo, including rocks ( you may want to give pebbles a try ) . A pebble thats about as big as 1' inch all the way around, it'll shoot straight within 25 yards with those bands. Why i say 25 yards, is because barnett tubes ( especially cut shorter ) tend to make the rocks wobble in flight.. but should be fine with marbles.

So my point is, keep shooting with them bands! Marbles are fun plinking ammo.

Take care,

SMS


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Personally I hate short tubes or bands.. and id guess theyre really short now..its always best when possible of course, to get into making your own band sets.. its then when you can really optimise the rubber to draw length ratio..


----------



## MRDunlap (May 19, 2013)

My cobra came with the red heavy bands already on it, now its putting marbles through 2 layers of thick cardbord and then the plastic rubermade backstop. I just finished a new set of tubes from latex tubing I got at lowes, will see how that works tomarow


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I found the same thing with one of mine, but I got used to it and accuracy improved. It also started return to sender shots and got worse at handslapping.


----------



## MRDunlap (May 19, 2013)

I gess it dosent make much difference since I will be learning to shoot a regular style slingshot once my a+ arives, how much difference is there from wrist rocket shooting vs traditional


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

No wrist brace !  it feels alot different.

SMS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The heavier pull may be causing poor form and release. Get back to doing what you were before. Check your form in the mirror or better yet a video. Make sure each band was cut exactly even. I'm sure you'll do much better with your A+ when it arrives.


----------



## MRDunlap (May 19, 2013)

ya it will be different than with the rist rocket, I have to shoot it with the handle parallel to ground, gess I will have to learn a new aiming point


----------

